# Failed my IBEW NJATC aptitude test, need advice!!



## parks23

so i live on long island and I took my aptitude test on april 13th. got a letter saying i didnt meet the requirements for the test yesterday... although im pretty crushed by it im only 19 and have along way to go. i studied basic algebra from this site (http://www.electricianapprenticehq.com/aptitude-test-questions/) for about a month and even got a tutor and felt pretty confident that i was to pass but sadly i did not. everything i studied was not on the test and i thought i got at least half of the math right and i guessed on the other half. and i also felt extremely confident leaving that i aced the reading but i obviously did not if i didnt even pass the test. so i was wondering where i can get some good info on where to study for the test again and retake in six months i know this is something id love to do. im so determined to get past this test and get an interveiw and i really wanna kick its ass. i have never been great at school or taking tests but i gotta pass this test. any advice?


----------



## Switched

Go to your CC and take some math and english courses. They will typically allow you to take an entrance exam to see where you fit as far as math and english, then go from there.

Educating yourself is the best thing you can do. It could take you several years to get into an apprenticeship, so why not spend that time getting an AA degree in something, just make sure that the credits are transferable to a university.

Best of luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard! 

I agree with Switched, a community college would be a good bet.


----------



## parks23

thanks for the input! im actually in school now and have one more semester before i get my Associates degree. ill definitely look into some algebra classes and reading comp. i even called to ask how i did and the ibew center told me i was below avg for math and low in the reading category.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> thanks for the input! im actually in school now and have one more semester before i get my Associates degree. ill definitely look into some algebra classes and reading comp. i even called to ask how i did and the ibew center told me i was below avg for math and low in the reading category.


What is the major your AA will be in?


----------



## parks23

MechanicalDVR said:


> What is the major your AA will be in?


liberal arts


----------



## MechanicalDVR

parks23 said:


> liberal arts


Why that one? It has no reference to work in the trades.


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why that one? It has no reference to work in the trades.


It barely has reference to any career..... Kids should be graduating with enough knowledge and skills out of high school to be able to pass that test. 

For the AA degree in Liberal Arts, you haven't had to take any real math? When you graduated HS didn't you have to have passing grades in Algebra?


----------



## parks23

Switched said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why that one? It has no reference to work in the trades.
> 
> 
> 
> It barely has reference to any career..... Kids should be graduating with enough knowledge and skills out of high school to be able to pass that test.
> 
> For the AA degree in Liberal Arts, you haven't had to take any real math? When you graduated HS didn't you have to have passing grades in Algebra?
Click to expand...

I started my liberal arts degree before I knew this is what I wanted to do, and i was so far into it that I really can't Chang my major. And yes I passed high school with the minimum requirement for algebra.


----------



## parks23

I know this is what I want to do because my neighbor is a journeyman for PSEG and he came over and told me all about the job and it definitely interests me. I work with my father as a regular electrician right now so I have a little amount of electrical experience but I've been working with him for around 4 years now and I enjoy it. Ovbiously being a lineman is much more physical and challenging but I'm very eager to learn the trade.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> It barely has reference to any career..... *Kids should be graduating with enough knowledge and skills out of high school to be able to pass that test. *
> 
> For the AA degree in Liberal Arts, you haven't had to take any real math? When you graduated HS didn't you have to have passing grades in Algebra?


I'd agree with you but it doesn't seem to be the case.

As for the AA, math isn't an art so I guess they skip over it.

The last CC I took some classes at required me to take a gym class in order to take other classes. It was ridiculous.


----------



## parks23

And No I haven't taken any real math, I was thinking about taking basic algebra


----------



## Switched

If you have taken math and didn't learn it or can't remember it, you may not be learning it in a way that works for your brain. Look into alternative methods of education, find something that fits you.

Look at classes on.....

Udemy:https://www.udemy.com/courses/

Kahn Academy: https://www.khanacademy.org/

Stanford Online: http://online.stanford.edu/courses

Coursera: https://www.coursera.org/?siteID=Tn...utm_source=linkshare&utm_campaign=TnL5HPStwNw


----------



## parks23

Well I haven't taken algebra since around 9th grade high school which was around 6 years ago... so not that I haven't been able to retain the information but I really haven't even done any algebra in Community college. Maybe a course in algebra will help? And maybe a course in reading? Since I scored low on the reading comprehension


----------



## Switched

Take both, and keep going with them beyond the basics.

Both of those will help you greatly in your future career path, even as an electrician. You need to be able to do the math for obvious reasons, but the ability to read with comprehension and the ability to explain things both written and verbally, will help you to progress faster and higher.


----------



## dreamcrusher28

Plenty of good responses. But another way to go would be LIRR or TA electrical jobs. Continue with school and working with your Dad. Get some books on electrical theory and the math behind it. Study, study, study for year or so and apply to every job they post online. Some exams are harder than others but they're all based in electrical theory, no reading comp or essays or anything.


----------



## parks23

Thank you all for the responses I really appreciate it. My neighbor told me to apply to be a groundsman as he thinks I have a good chance of getting in that way and then work for 6 months. Then after that take the test again, study great amounts and id most likely be given an advantage with 6 months of experience under my belt.


----------



## John Valdes

Switched said:


> It barely has reference to any career..... Kids should be graduating with enough knowledge and skills out of high school to be able to pass that test.


*AGREE*! When I went to high school, I was only required to take general math in the 10th grade. Then no more math at all.
At the time, I was happy about not having to take the course work I needed most. To this very day I struggle with math.
Without a calculator, I would be in big trouble.



parks23 said:


> I know this is what I want to do because my neighbor is a journeyman for PSEG and he came over and told me all about the job and it definitely interests me. I work with my father as a regular electrician right now so I have a little amount of electrical experience but I've been working with him for around 4 years now and I enjoy it. Ovbiously being a lineman is much more physical and challenging but I'm very eager to learn the trade.


There are lots of electrical work/jobs besides inside wireman for the local union.
There are jobs that are union and getting in with them is much easier than getting into the local. Besides, local unions do mostly construction work. 
Now, there is no better training than the IBEW training. Hands down the very best there is IMO.
But there are other jobs you can look into.
A good example is the railroad where I served my apprenticeship.
I applied to them first and then after they hired me, I had 90 days to join the union (IBEW 1346).
Getting in the IBEW is not totally dependent on your local union.


----------



## parks23

John Valdes said:


> *AGREE*! When I went to high school, I was only required to take general math in the 10th grade. Then no more math at all.
> At the time, I was happy about not having to take the course work I needed most. To this very day I struggle with math.
> Without a calculator, I would be in big trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of electrical work/jobs besides inside wireman for the local union.
> There are jobs that are union and getting in with them is much easier than getting into the local. Besides, local unions do mostly construction work.
> Now, there is no better training than the IBEW training. Hands down the very best there is IMO.
> But there are other jobs you can look into.
> A good example is the railroad where I served my apprenticeship.
> I applied to them first and then after they hired me, I had 90 days to join the union (IBEW 1346).
> Getting in the IBEW is not totally dependent on your local union.


i took the test for an outside lineman, not an inside wireman.


----------



## parks23

but hopefully i can get on as a groundsman and then take the test again after 6 months. they would be more likely to give an interview if i was to have some experience as a groundsman no?


----------



## Southeast Power

Jersey is very competitive, maybe move to Texas and give it a try.


----------



## John Valdes

parks23 said:


> i took the test for an outside lineman, not an inside wireman.


The point remains the same. There are other ways to get into the union. In certain circumstances, getting a job gets you in.
That you have other opportunities.

A good example is our POCO. You apply to them for a job, not the local union.


----------



## parks23

John Valdes said:


> parks23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i took the test for an outside lineman, not an inside wireman.
> 
> 
> 
> The point remains the same. There are other ways to get into the union. In certain circumstances, getting a job gets you in.
> That you have other opportunities.
> 
> A good example is our POCO. You apply to them for a job, not the local union.
Click to expand...

What exactly is "POCO"?and what are the wages?


----------



## Sparksmith

This is an answer to be hashed out via play-by-play basis. I am not keen on whether or not the aptitude test is universal. I would recommend moderate-difficulty artihmatic withoutt a calculator.

Also khan academy


----------



## John Valdes

parks23 said:


> What exactly is "POCO"?and what are the wages?


POCO is short for power company.
Duke Energy is my POCO.
I'm not even sure Duke Energy is organized. But a friend of mine retired from Duke and is raking in more than $4000.00 a month in retirement benefits.
He was a supervisor when he left.

This is my point. Your local is not the end all. There are other ways to lock up long term employment with big time benefits.
You could find a job that alone gets you into the union.
Good luck dude. Hope all goes well for you.
Don't sweat it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Like John said apply to any where you can. Poco, MTA, Verizon, etc


----------



## 5park

parks23 said:


> so i live on long island and I took my aptitude test on april 13th. got a letter saying i didnt meet the requirements for the test yesterday... although im pretty crushed by it im only 19 and have along way to go. i studied basic algebra from this site (http://www.electricianapprenticehq.com/aptitude-test-questions/) for about a month and even got a tutor and felt pretty confident that i was to pass but sadly i did not. everything i studied was not on the test and i thought i got at least half of the math right and i guessed on the other half. and i also felt extremely confident leaving that i aced the reading but i obviously did not if i didnt even pass the test. so i was wondering where i can get some good info on where to study for the test again and retake in six months i know this is something id love to do. im so determined to get past this test and get an interveiw and i really wanna kick its ass. i have never been great at school or taking tests but i gotta pass this test. any advice?


Hey, I live in NJ. I haven't tested yet but I think my test might be similar to yours since you are so close to NJ.

I also was looking at that link and was going to study it. But what you say about it makes me not want to study it and waste my time. 

Do you remember what type of math was on the test? I'm confused because apprenticehq looks like it covers a lot of algebra, so there was no algebra on there?


----------



## parks23

5park said:


> Hey, I live in NJ. I haven't tested yet but I think my test might be similar to yours since you are so close to NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> I also was looking at that link and was going to study it. But what you say about it makes me not want to study it and waste my time.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what type of math was on the test? I'm confused because apprenticehq looks like it covers a lot of algebra, so there was no algebra on there?




Yes I took the test on April 13th.. I would advice not to study that link only if the tests are similar. Since there was really nothing on it from what I studied.. there WAS algebra on it but not really any of the algebra from the link I posted in your quote. I was advised by the great help of the people here to use the khan academy to study and that's definitely more what the test had on it. And as the ibew rule you can't retake a test with in 6 months so on October 13th I can apply to take again.. hopfully that works out but no I'd advise you to stay away from the link that I used to study since nothing was on the test from it. There is reading comp. and algebra... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parks23

When is your test date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5park

I just submitted my application I haven't got a letter in the mail yet.


----------



## parks23

5park said:


> I just submitted my application I haven't got a letter in the mail yet.




After I submitted my application I got my letter around 2 weeks after and took the test 1 month after receiving the letter... if you do well or have any advice after you take the test please share... good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5park

Ok thanks, good luck to you as well. I'm glad I get a month after the letter, it's hard to get studying in when I work and when I get bored of studying math so easy.


----------

